# IVF - Help in understanding information



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi there 

Hope you can help 

I had EC on Tuesday and ET Thursday, it's my first IVF 

I was given a discharge criteria sheet that has information about the drugs I was given and how they were administered while I was at the hospital. I would be so greatful if you could tell me what they were for and how they were given, it's really for my own curiosity as I didn't think to ask at the time 

They are; and their route

Pethidine I/V
midazolam I/V
zofran I/M
flagyl or plagyl (spelling) PR
voltarol PR

I hope you can help  

Thanks so much, Jen x

p.s great room


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Sorry for butting in but in case Mel isnt on tonight I may be able to help.

Flagyl is antibiotic and Voltarol is painkiller. PR means per rectum ie they were given to as suppositories whilst you were asleep!! 

The others I guess are a mixture of sedatives/anaesthetics. The 2 IV are intravenous ie they were given in your veins and the other IM is intramuscular.

Im sure Mel will be able to help you more

xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Jen,

Pethidine is a strong pain killer
Midazolam is a mild sedative 
Zofran is an anti sickness drug
Flagyl is an antibiotic (Thanks Lou)
Voltorol is a pain killer but given rectaly (pr) is slow release and will last for 12 - 24 hours (thanks again Lou)

I/V means intravenous (put direct into your viens)
I/M means intramuscular (by injection)
PR means rectally.


Mel

x x


----------



## Jen (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi there Mel and Lou

Thanks for your quick replies  Thank god we're asleep when they do these things 

I feel alot more informed now 

I've not been on this site for a while, have been inbetween cycles for ages. Really good to see this room  great idea.

Love Jen x


----------

